# Skeeter Pee blue Macaw Variant Is this normal?



## k31shooter (Jan 31, 2013)

I had a little trouble getting my Skeeter Pee to start fermenting, and re-pitched last night after 48+ hours of no fermenting. When i opened my primary today this is what i saw. Is this normal?

I followed the Dragon blood Recipe and instead of using berry, i used 6# of Dole Pineapple, mango peach and strawberry. Yeast was Lavin EC-1118 (both pitches) Starting SG 1.096 currently fermenting and at 1.090. Fermentation seems normal but i am concerned about the layer on top of the must.


----------



## Boatboy24 (Jan 31, 2013)

You're fine. Stir that and punch the bag down once or twice a day. Good luck!


----------



## k31shooter (Jan 31, 2013)

Thanks for the help! Is that just from the yeast?


----------



## Arne (Feb 1, 2013)

yep, yeast, solids from the fruits, the yeast chasing the sugars around and chomping on them. Normal fermentation, although sometimes you see it do this, sometimes you will only get small bubbles. Arne.


----------



## dangerdave (Feb 2, 2013)

Arne is correct---as usual! This all looks normal. If you can, give that bag a good sqeeze (by whatever means possible) each day before stirring. And keep it warm! 70F-80F

Good luck!


----------

